# If you could only own 3 guns, that all shot the same ammo?



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Seen a simular question on FaceBook. And it got me talking with some real world friends.

So. For whatever reason you want to think of...

You could walk into a chain store like Gander Mountain, Wallymart or Piggly Wiggly (our Pig has Ar's, lol) and pick three guns off the wall, and a shopping cart full of ammo.

You own no other guns anymore.
The ammo is all of one type; it's all #7 12ga., or it's all 7.62fmj...
CCW is no issue, hide what you want, how you want.
No re-loading materials allowed.

I've been thinking about this for three days, and can't get past the ammo yet...

.22 long... A cart full is alot of ammo, a gun in near any form.

12ga.... Pick a shot size, could always cut the case and soot as a slug for big game. Hard to make a "carry" gun.

.44 mag... Snub nose wheel gun, longer wheel gun, Ruger carbine. This is what I'm leaning towards...

Whats says the brain trust here???.......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger 10/22 take-down, Ruger New Model Six, Single Action Revolver and a Ruger semi-auto pistol the old Lugar style. All .22 LR.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a tough one. I'd have to choose .22LR. Why would I need 3? Assuming it's EOTWAWKI I'd take my 10/22 and my MKIII and a revolver of some flavor.

With those 3, if I had to I could aquire larger calibers from bodies either of my own creation or FORD.

Are you limiting us to 12 ga and 7.62?

If not, perhaps .223 AR, bolt, AR-pistol.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Open to any caliber. But would like to keep the guns "off the wall"/ no customs

Any reason you want; SHTF, EOW, Democrat Apocalypse....

I thought about .223 also.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm rolling with 3 AK47's / 7.62mmX39 Russian=has killed more people than smallpox. That being amidst a SHTF scenario, because I can think of no other time that I would limit myself to just one type of anything. Why three? Shock and Awe effect! One for me and two for the misses!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

If you want one or two thats fine as well.









I thought 3 so you'd have a long range, close range and spray-n-pray options.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

She'd be the long range







, I handle spray and pray, rock







roll, and mad minute! How much ammo are you giving me?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A shopping cart full was the original measure.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

How about an AR w/extra 22lr upper (silenced) and MKIII silenced








I'll take 1/2 cart 223 and 1/2 cart of 22 subsonic


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Cart full of .410 6 shot. 2 Tarus judges. Mossberg 500 field .410 pump.
I choose .410 6 shot because it will take all kinds of small game at close to mid range, and also as with any shotgun shell it can be made into a slug to take deer sized game at close ranges. Also it has some lethality to it when it comes to human targets also. Another reason is everyone else is going to be after larger calibers so I have to do less fighting to fill my shopping cart LOL. I piced the judges as side arms. I picked two because of the limited ammo capacity plus double the guns double the fun right? As far as the mossberg remove the plug and you have a five shot long gun. Another thing in a situation of that kind my first move would be to outfit my family for protection and .410 is a caliber anyone can handle make anyone with said caliber lethal. I would of course make alliances or dispatch enimies to greater increase my supplies hopefully being able to oufit myself with more weapons and ammo to greater increase my survival rate.

This is the kind of thing I think about when my mind wonders...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would take a Browning Auto 5 12ga..... I will trade the other 2 guns for shopping carts of ammo. 1 Cart slugs..... 1 Cart #8 Shot...... 1 Cart #4 shot.....


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Remington 700 .243, Federal premium 85 gr. HPBT Ruger 10/22 CCI stingers Benelli Supernova 12ga. #4


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

22 a 12ga and a 30-30


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

44 mag >>> charter arms bulldog, redhawk 7-1/2" and a winchester 94


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

.22 first if all I could have, then .270, then .40cal pistol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ralph, I think all 3 have to be the same caliber


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

AR 300 wsm suppresed
FNH 5.7X28 supressed
12 ga moss pump syn stock


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Am I the one reading this post wrong !!! LMAO


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Ralph, I think all 3 have to be the same caliber


 Thats like saying I have to pick Obummer, Obamination, or Obrother LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Am I the one reading this post wrong !!! LMAO


Fred started it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Uberti Golden Boy in 45 long colt, Ruger SS in 45 long colt and a 410 single shot shotgun ( it will also shoot 45 long colt)


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Ralph, I think all 3 have to be the same caliber


Yes.

And for the record. I'm not a survalist nut or waiting for zombies to come. It's just kinda neat finding out what people think.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

dsotm223 said:


> Cart full of .410 6 shot. 2 Tarus judges. Mossberg 500 field .410 pump.
> I choose .410 6 shot because it will take all kinds of small game at close to mid range, and also as with any shotgun shell it can be made into a slug to take deer sized game at close ranges. Also it has some lethality to it when it comes to human targets also. Another reason is everyone else is going to be after larger calibers so I have to do less fighting to fill my shopping cart LOL. I piced the judges as side arms. I picked two because of the limited ammo capacity plus double the guns double the fun right? As far as the mossberg remove the plug and you have a five shot long gun. Another thing in a situation of that kind my first move would be to outfit my family for protection and .410 is a caliber anyone can handle make anyone with said caliber lethal. I would of course make alliances or dispatch enimies to greater increase my supplies hopefully being able to oufit myself with more weapons and ammo to greater increase my survival rate.
> 
> This is the kind of thing I think about when my mind wonders...


 Very well thought out. I forgot about the 'ole lady. She's shot my SKS, .44 Super Redhawk and a 9mm Hi-point carbine that she won. She says, "I feel more at ease shooting that big silver pistol. I like that one" LOL!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Come on Fellas! I think you are upsetting Ed!.......... I only bent the rules..... lol


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Why does it have to be "3 guns" ? Is that leaving someone out or due to the hypothetical nature of the question it's okay?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I know I'm a trouble maker. But hey, somebody has to do it and Tom hasn't posted up yet so I covered the slack









Really I just have a hard time picking 3 guns of all the same caliber. I think the 12 guage is probably the best overall for that, for the reasons already mentioned. I'll take a 1/2 cart of 00 buck and 1/2 cart of #4 shot.

And 2000' of paracord


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred, paracord ?? is it 12 ga paracord? LOL


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Colt 9mm carbine, Glock 26 and IMO one of the most beautiful 9mm pistols a Browning High Power.Or a Thompson 45 and a 1911 full size Colt. It is only two but they will work.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

A man has to have paracord!!!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

.22LR. One long gun, one revolver and one other shooter for the snake shot....


----------



## jsb57 (Oct 4, 2012)

My savage model 64 .22 and 2 ruger 22/45s the savage is 15 years old paid $70 bucks brand new and has never let me down a cart full of .22 will last a long time the 22/45s are like holding a 1911 and with the the right shot placement will take a deer easily


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ya I didnt read the question right, 22. bolt action, browning buckmark 22. pistol and a semi...


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm with JTKillough, except I'll take two AK-47's and one SKS, all three of the Russian flavor and originals (ala 1950's) not reproductions.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

You missed the part about using the same ammo for all three guns...


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

awd199 said:


> Colt 9mm carbine, Glock 26 and IMO one of the most beautiful 9mm pistols a Browning High Power.


+1 on the Browning High Power, amazing pistol, I want one but they aren't the most affordable. I shot one of my buddies a year back, fell in love with the gun and wanted one ever since.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

+2 on the High-Power. Have 2 of em. But in keeping with the question, I'd get a Rem 700 Bolt .308 (One of the real expensive ones), M-14 in .308, then another Rem 700 bolt .308 just like the first. Only three guns? Have to keep the ones that can handle all the business.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

No wait! No wait! I didn't go yet. Finger still on keyboard... The third .308 would be a scoped Rem M7 .308. Love the accuracy of the heavy barreled rigs, but hate carrying them. Take a light-weight .308, beautiful to carry all day, just gotta suck it up on the shoulder when I do fire it.


----------



## Fincop (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got 2 rifles in cal 308. The newer is a CZ550 Varmint and the older an semi-auto Russian Saiga. 

The first one cater for any accuracy needs from 50 to 800 meters, while the second one serves well in more dynamic scenarios at shorter distances. 

I'd stick with these two if absolutely necessary! In reality I'd like to have my Mossberg 12 gauge and Glocks as well..


----------



## Fincop (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't edit and forgot to say that the Varmint is equipped with a Vortex Viper PST 4-16X50 and Saiga is still waiting for an red dot (maybe even holosight) as a substitute to the Leupold Mk2 3-9x40 it carries now.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome Fincop to the site. I carry Glocks, but I love the HP's. Glocks are ugly, but they always go bang. I broke a frame on one and it still never jammed.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

NattyB1 said:


> Welcome Fincop to the site. I carry Glocks, but I love the HP's. Glocks are ugly, but they always go bang. I broke a frame on one and it still never jammed.


I almost went off for a second before I read back a few comments, thought you meant Hi-Point when you said HP's for a minute there. Hi-Points are garbage, Browning High Powers are amazing pistols. whew :hot:


----------



## Fincop (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!

My first sidearm (at work) was actually a .357 S&W 652. Loved it' simplicity, but I've learned to like the Glocks lighter weight. Got a 17 and 26 for work. They are boring, but functional!

The same goes for the .308 rifle caliber.

They get the job done..


----------



## Thunder300 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd go with an AK-47( Arsenal ), Glock 19, and a Remington 870( 12ga).


----------



## Thunder300 (Dec 9, 2012)

That are all the same caliber? That's quite a tough one.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, Thunder 300 you gotta follow the rules...I too was hung-up on the same caliber part. You answered exactly how my brother would answer. He likes those clunky, but reliable AKs too. Ak's are drag-in the mud reliable.

Fincop, I take it you too are in law enforcement... ("cop" being the hint) I see the same guns get the same write-up world-wide.

Bucksquatch, Yes, Browning High-Power. Same inventor as the 1911 .45, just more bullets. I won't go into the .45 vs 9mm debate, but I would conceed I'd rather get shot with a 9. I guess I just went there.


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I suppose I would have to go with .22LR. Ruger 10/22, Ruger Mark III, Sig Mosquito.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Assuming this is also a dooms day scenerio I would choose a readily availible caliber that law enforcement and military carry as it would likely be alot of it "laying around".

3 AR-15's for me, preferably wylde chambered, one with irons and red dot sight 14-16" barrel, one scoped with a 20" barrel, and one for spare parts.


----------



## frogman (Nov 21, 2013)

I would never own the same caliber in three different types of firearms, its quite pointless get a .40/45, 5.56/7.62, 12Ga. All NATO rounds. If you want 3 of the same get a .22lr pistol & a .410/.22 over under survival rifle you get three guns in two if you need a smaller shotty get some .22lr birdshot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547


----------

